# G. Loomis



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

is there anyone out there that has checked out the G Loomis Pro Green rods? wondering if it would make a good kayak outfit?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Depending on what you're doing yes, the pro greens are great. I love mine. Great pup/trout rods.


----------

